# Finding Nemo pre-order started at Disney



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

A movie that I HAVE to have in my DVD collection......

The lithographs will also look good in the kids' rooms.....

http://disney.store.go.com/DSSectionPage.process?Section_ID=13740


----------

